# Eric: BBS CH center bore? I need a replacement hubcentric ring.. OD?



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

I was putting my BBS CH's back on today and noticed one of my wheels was missing its hubcentric ring! i have no idea where it went, but i need a new one or maybe a set just in case.
What is the wheel's center bore so i can find the correct sized ring? Can you get me what i need? i would like them to be aluminum like the original BBS ones.
Thanks


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

OD is 70mm for the record..


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: Eric: BBS CH center bore? I need a replacement hubcentric ring.. OD? (TXBDan)*

Lug Hdw (either part # works)
B13 BC14X1.5 28UL 52TL 17H 2.00 
B14 BC14X1.5 30UL 54TL 17H 2.00 
27181 MCGARD BC14X1.5 29UL 17H 29.95
*BBS57 BBS 70/57 PFS RING 5.00*

.
.


----------

